# Directo, debate a 6 de esta noche con Macarena Olona



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Blackest (6 Jun 2022)

Donde se ve y a que hora?

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FilibustHero (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Yo si lo voy a ver. Me temo que será todos (incluidos los dos presentadores) contra Olona



Es que lo estoy viendo: _"Como moderador voy a tratar a todos por igual y les pido a los miembros de los partidos democráticos y a Macarena Olona que haya respeto"._


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

"A continuacion paso a presentarles a los candidatos de los diferentes partidos...y por el partido de la ultraderecha: Macarena Olona..."


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Donde se ve y a que hora?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



El próximo lunes 6 de junio a las 22.05 horas se celebrará en TVE el primer debate electoral en el que participarán los seis candidatos tras el adelanto de los comicios por parte de Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla (PP). También aspiran al cargo Juan Espadas (PSOE), Juan Marín (Ciudadanos), Inma Nieto (Por Andalucía), Macarena Olona (Vox) y Teresa Rodríguez (Adelante Andalucía).

El debate —que durará 110 minutos y será moderado por Paloma Jara y Xabier Fortes— se realizará en la sede del Centro Territorial de RTVE en Sevilla y se emitirá en los canales de La 1, 24 Horas, Radio 5 (RNE) y RTVE Play, en streaming.


----------



## Stormtrooper (6 Jun 2022)

No me lo pierdo


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Si, aqui es donde puede dar Macarena un golpe a la campaña.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Macarena ya esta preparada para enfrentarse a los otros cinco candidatos.
Pero el peor va a ser uno de los dos presentadores: Xavier Fortes alias "el lechero" que ya se ha enganchado con Olona alguna vez.


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Jun 2022)

Veo al Espadas y al Juanma de perfil pero creo que el Juan Marín deparará momentos felices y antológicos, no tiene otra.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Jun 2022)

¿y para que pagamos el canal sevilla sociata también llamado canal sur?


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿y para que pagamos el canal sevilla sociata también llamado canal sur?



Habrá otro debate dentro de unos días en Canal Sur


----------



## Lefri (6 Jun 2022)

Hoy toca resintonizar TVE.

Vamos Macarena !!!!

Dele fuerte !!!!! …. incluido al sectario de Fortes.


----------



## Deitano (6 Jun 2022)

Pues sí que lo quiero ver, pero tendré que buscar TVE en mi tele, hace años que no veo nada de esa mierda.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Jun 2022)

Estos debates donde curiosamente incluyen a partidos sin representación parlamentaria, cuando a VOX le negaron su presencia anteriormente en otros por ese mismo motivo, suelen estar diseñados para diluir el mensaje de los candidatos, soltar consignas y no mucho más. 

Suelen "ganar" por necesidad los más gritones y demagogos que no tienen nada que perder. 

No esperéis nada del otro jueves. Aunque quien sabe.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Teresa Rodriguez montara el pollo.
Quiere montar otros 66 organismos publicos andaluces (chiringuitos) incluido un satelite meteosat andaluz y arengar a los andaluces a una especie de independecia tipo la CUP.

Junto con Macarena son los dos candidatos mas mediaticos aunque no deberian de engancharse entre ellas porque estan en los dos extremos y no se quitan votos,no deberian gastar balas en atacarse.
Es capaz de ir con peineta.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Blackest dijo:
> 
> 
> > Donde se ve y a que hora?
> ...





Lefri dijo:


> Hoy toca resintonizar TVE.
> 
> Vamos Macarena !!!!
> 
> Dele fuerte !!!!! …. incluido al sectario de Fortes.




Al menos por EL TORO TV he escuchao que lo retrasmitiran. Pero seguro que por 7NN TV y otros canales de Twitch y YouTube, tambien lo retrasmiten en streaming. Por ejemplo davidsantos_oficial, también comentó anoche que lo daría.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Jun 2022)

no


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Si,yo creo que es por el tono de voz.
En el congreso puede levantarlo y se viene arriba.
En los estudios de Tv al no poder hacerlo,parece mas que canta temas de la oposicion,tipo Irene Montero,ni respiran.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Claro que si.
Que dispare al PP y al PSOE. A las dos locas de podemos que ni las mire. Y el de ciudadanos sera como si habla solo,no interesa a nadie.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Yo si lo voy a ver. Me temo que será todos (incluidos los dos presentadores) contra Olona



Pues lo que señala usted le viene bien a la candidata de Vox...


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Vamos...ni jarto vino.


----------



## Despotricador (6 Jun 2022)

Ni cobrando.


----------



## aretai (6 Jun 2022)

Yo paso. En este foro ya ha salido hasta el numero de copa de sujetador de Olona. Ya me resulta invasiva tanta info sobre esta señora.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Reconquista


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Jun 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> No me lo pierdo


----------



## Rompehuevos (6 Jun 2022)

a espadas le van a meter un worperfe que le van a temblar las orejas


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (6 Jun 2022)

De moderador Javier Fortes, empezamos bien!


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> De moderador Javier Fortes, empezamos bien!



Federico esta mañana:
"Alguno pensará que exagero, pero que un tío de extrema, extrema, extrema izquierda sea el que modere el debate en Andalucía demuestra que allí, salvo en la economía, todo está intacto."


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Jun 2022)

Puff, se me ocurren 50 formas de perder el tiempo más útiles, por ejemplo machacarme los dedos de la mano uno a uno con dos cantos rodados.


----------



## wopa (6 Jun 2022)

Ya, ya. Pero ojo que los presentadores tienen un papelón con Macarena. Al Fortes este... Ivan Espinosa de los Monteros sólo le faltó mearle en la pechera en directo en TV. No la van a ridiculizar y tiene respuestas certeras para todo. Obviamente se lo habrá preparado y tiene gente competente a su lado. Además lo tiene fácil con los estúpidos que tiene enfrente.

A ver si les saca lo de las putas y la cocaína  . Nada de "prostitución y drogas", no, no. Más de 600 millones en PUTAS Y COCAÍNA.


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Jun 2022)

Cambiar de jugadores no sirve de nada, hay que cambiar EL JUEGO.


----------



## Nicors (6 Jun 2022)

Olona se los cena a los 7 sin problemas.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (6 Jun 2022)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> a espadas le van a meter un worperfe que le van a temblar las orejas



No importa, estará asesorado por su señora:


----------



## Iron John (6 Jun 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> El próximo lunes 6 de junio a las 22.05 horas se celebrará en TVE el primer debate electoral en el que participarán los seis candidatos tras el adelanto de los comicios por parte de Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla (PP). También aspiran al cargo Juan Espadas (PSOE), Juan Marín (Ciudadanos), Inma Nieto (Por Andalucía), Macarena Olona (Vox) y Teresa Rodríguez (Adelante Andalucía).
> 
> El debate —que durará 110 minutos y será moderado por Paloma Jara y Xabier Fortes— se realizará en la sede del Centro Territorial de RTVE en Sevilla y se emitirá en los canales de La 1, 24 Horas, Radio 5 (RNE) y RTVE Play, en streaming.



Lo emiten a nivel nacional?


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Si no pueden ustedes verlo en directo, se podrá ver en diferido en PornHub.

Busquen _"Real Spanish MILF sodomizes a group of middle-aged people"_


----------



## _V_ (6 Jun 2022)

No, no me interesan los debates políticos. Los programas electorales ya los sabemos, y al final van a hacer lo que les salgan de los huevos de todas formas. Mira la que están liando ahora con el porno y las putas. Cómo si no tuviéramos cosas mejores que hacer, con un paro estructural por las nubes y problemas de seguridad cada vez más graves.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Si no pueden ustedes verlo en directo, se podrá ver en diferido en PornHub.
> 
> Busquen _"Real Spanish MILF sodomizes a group of middle-aged people"_



Voy pillando toallitas.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Macarena va con pantalón negro, blusa blanca y pelo suelto. Muy guapa.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

#VotaMacarenazo


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Macarena va con pantalón negro, blusa blanca y pelo suelto. Muy guapa.



Se ve el previo en algun lado?


----------



## Karlb (6 Jun 2022)

Últimamente está muy peliculera, espero que no actúe demasiado al estilo rata chepuda porque se los va a comer igual.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Se ve el previo en algun lado?



Minuto 5:08


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Jun 2022)

Me temo que le habrán dicho que esté en "modo presidenta". Piensa que igual puede ganar. Por tanto debe dar una imagen "transversal". Seguro que estará en plan suavón me temo. 

Aún así espero que se haya guardado en la recámara dos o tres obuses contra el PP o el PSOE. Contra las otras dos estará más complicado, primero porque irán a provocarla y segundo porque como tú bien dices le falla la soltura y la improvisación. Se pondrá a la defensiva y no creo que responda con contundencia.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Tres Hombres y tres Mujeres.
Los presentadores no pueden meter puyas de feminismos como hizo Ana Blanco que lleva 20 años presentando el Telediario y podia dejar el puesto a un hombre algun añito.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

ELECCIONES ANDALUZAS en directo, en RTVE Play


ELECCIONES ANDALUZAS en directo. Entra en RTVE Play para poder ver la retransmisión en vivo del evento que emite Televisión Española.



www.rtve.es


----------



## Glubusco (6 Jun 2022)

Hay que ser muy subnormal para creer que eso va a ser un debate de verdad y no puro teatro como cualquier debate político


----------



## Blackest (6 Jun 2022)

algun enlace he buscado por internet pero no sale nada solo noticias sobre el debate pero no el debate en sí, nice job google


----------



## Stormtrooper (6 Jun 2022)

En posición


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> algun enlace he buscado por internet pero no sale nada solo noticias sobre el debate pero no el debate en sí, nice job google



Dos mensajes arriba le tienes.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Coño y con retraso, para llenar esto de tópicos


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

El Lechero!!


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Teresa Rodriguez es una choni gorda de cuidado.


----------



## Stormtrooper (6 Jun 2022)

Que pesados con el lenguaje destructivo


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Andalucía estaba subdesarrollada dice el socialista !


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

El del Psoe es el candidato de Madrid 2.0, pero aun peor.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

El Juanma va como un pincel.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

El pepero dice que con el PP han ofrecido buena imagen al resto de España


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

El de Ciudadanos tiene un careto de fiambre que no puede con él...


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

El de C´s pide voto a el o al del Pp?


----------



## sintripulacion (6 Jun 2022)

Ostia, el Juan Marín que cascao está!!.


----------



## Disminuido (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

No me ha gustado Juan Marín, lloroso y suplicando


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Puto asco la roja, ya con el puto feminazismo.


----------



## Karlb (6 Jun 2022)

La locomotora de España oiga.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Ahii sussss ovariosss
De caraa!!


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

¿Ya está mugiendo la vaca Olona?


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Gol de Olona.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Teresa parece que va a la playa,que tia.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> ¿Ya está mugiendo la vaca Olona?



Ahora está graznando tu camarada la gitanilla, que quiere más moros y negros para parar a la urtraderesha.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Teresa Rodriguez el Jaba el Jah


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

La ultraizquierdista muy muy mal.
Macarena muy muy bien !
La de "nuestros niños" mal


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

¿ La Teresa esa es mulata o pseudo negra ???? Joer.... Qué cutre...


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

Parece que los de Podemos caben en un taxi.... 
Literalmente


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Macarena guapísima, elegante y convincente


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

¡Se meten con mi acento!

Nadie se mete con vuestro acento, progres haciéndose las víctimas.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ La Teresa esa es mulata o pseudo negra ???? Joer.... Qué cutre...



Gitanilla


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

El suciolisto no tiene carisma


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

La corbata en estos debates hace mucho,eh.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

El pepero parece un vendedor de El Corte Inglés.... Aburre...


----------



## Sardónica (6 Jun 2022)

*SANGRE*


----------



## El DesPromotor (6 Jun 2022)

¿A qué hora saca la Macarena la metralleta?

O hoy no toca por el tema de buscar el voto de distintas sensibilidades, etc....


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Ahi,ahiii los agricultores,el mundo rural.
Bien Macarena.Golpea ahi.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Que brutisimo me pone la Teresa,la madre que la pariooo


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

De momento Macarena genial. Espero que siga así.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> El suciolisto no tiene carisma



Como le ha sonreído la moderadora al principio, le ha faltado decir "Juanito quien te quiere a ti churrita "


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

Ellos son los que hacen bueno aquello de "solo queda Vox", porque ese tipo de actitudes lo dejan bien a las claras. Están "ellos", todos ellos, y luego los voxeros.

Por cierto muy hábil la Olona desmantelando lo de su lugar de nacimiento desde el minuto uno. "Ellos" seguro que han tenido que hacer a un lado una de sus chuletas en ese mismo momento.


----------



## maxhc (6 Jun 2022)

Dai duru Maca !!!

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lefri (6 Jun 2022)

Vaya hostión le acaba de dar Macarena a todos. Les acaba de quitar la sonrisa de la cara


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> ¿A qué hora saca la Macarena la metralleta?
> 
> O hoy no toca por el tema de buscar el voto de distintas sensibilidades, etc....



Ya la ha sacado las dos veces que ha hablado


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Que aburrido es el Espadas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

El sociata está muy desubicao.... Va perdido...


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

La solución de socialistas y comunistas, más impuestos.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Mejor no juntarse con esos.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

Me jode cuando empiezan a enseñar cartelitos pensando que somos subnormales.... 

Al que saque carteles, habría que aostiarlo....


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ellos son los que hacen bueno aquello de "solo queda Vox", porque ese tipo de actitudes lo dejan bien a las claras. Están "ellos", todos ellos, y luego los voxeros.
> 
> Por cierto muy hábil la Olona desmantelando lo de su lugar de nacimiento desde el minuto uno. "Ellos" seguro que han tenido que hacer a un lado una de sus chuletas en ese mismo momento.



La foto tiene su mensaje, olona muy a la derecha del pp, y luego a la izquierda por orden de progrerio

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

¡Dadme más dinerooooo! ¡Quiero dinerooooo!
Putos socialistas.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Puñetazo de Olona a Marín


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Macarena se esta calentando,eh
cuidadin


----------



## maxhc (6 Jun 2022)

Plas !

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Gobierno socialcomunista.


----------



## maxhc (6 Jun 2022)

Plas !

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Que no pierda segundos con Marin.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

El zombi de Ciudadanos me da hasta pena... Olona debría invitarlo a largarse y dejar libre el atril, por caridad humana...


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

uyuyuyyyy


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Marin chupando del bote toda la vida.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

C´s es Bildeberg en estado puro.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Que no pierda segundos con Marin.



Esta intentando centrar el debate contra Olona, pero Olona no se ha dejado pisar.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## sintripulacion (6 Jun 2022)

En el tema del impuesto de sucesiones tanto PP como Vox la cagan.
Porque eso es elitista y es fácil de echar en cara.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Olona por ahora se esta llevando los focos.


Ni la extrema izquierda, parece que ni quieren participar.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

No me gusta nada la "madre" de los MENAS


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

A ver si la Tere tiene el coño de decir lo del voto para inmis delante de toda Andalucía, i sólo se atreve a decirlo en el Spaces de Twitter, rodeada de progres que la aplaudien... 
¿Alguno ne quotea?


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> No me gusta nada la "madre" de los MENAS




Parece que esto es la jefa de la Oposición Olana contra el resto del gobierno.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

De momento muy bien, la verdad.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Que toston la Podemita desconocida. Estos se lo van a pegar.


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Jun 2022)

Bien, pero la veo un poco falta de pechonalidad.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Tal vez va muy pronto al cuerpo a cuerpo.Tiene muchas ganas pero debe dosificarse,queda mucho.


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Salió el guorperfe. Me conquistó.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Yo estoy muy predispuesto a que me guste Olona, pero es que realmente me está gustando


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

¿ La Charo va sobria ???? Joder... arrastra mucho las sílabas.... Puede que vaya emporrada...


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Y que pase del Marin y podemitas!


----------



## sintripulacion (6 Jun 2022)

La bajada de impuestos ha de ser en el tramo autonómico de la renta intentando ayudar proporcionalmente más a los que menos ganan, no en eliminar el impuesto de sucesiones cuando ya los que heredan menos de 1 millón de euros están exentos.
Los asesores económicos de Olona deben corregir el rumbo de las medidas.


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Jun 2022)

Los de quitarle el 50% de los ingresos a la gente, hablando de la "recuperación económica".


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Bien, pero la veo un poco falta de pechonalidad.



Lo iba a decir yo. Faltan tetas en esa imagen. Pero bueno, se perdona por ahora.

No sé si muchas veces los políticos se dan cuenta que de estos debates la gente solo se suele quedar con la anécdota. El peinado de una, el vestido de otra, los insultos, las extravagancias. Y hubiese convenido un poco más de tetas por aquello de la publicidad pura, simple y ramplona.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Jun 2022)

La hostia de PER Andalucia va a ser descomunal por eso Xicocharo está desaparecido


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Juanma el unico que mira a la camara.El mas pausado y tranquilo.


----------



## SanRu (6 Jun 2022)

Olona está cometiendo el error de gastar el tiempo en el acabado de Marín. debe obviar a todos e ir sólo contra Moreno.

Moreno ha estado listo al indicar a la audiencia que se fijen en como VOX y PSOE van a estar de acuerdo en atacarle.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Jun 2022)

Que mona va esta chica siempre


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Fofito Marín.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (6 Jun 2022)

Olona por ahora bien. El sociata claramente a por el PP y algunas puyas para vox. Y el PP a por el sociata. El de ciudadanos a por lo suyo ( no va mal, por ahora). Y las izquierdas nada aunque la Teresa está despertando. La otra es un mueble.

Edito: La banda del wordperfe jajaja. Vaya ostión que le ha dado al socialisto.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Asiiii siiiiiii joder, asiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## maxhc (6 Jun 2022)

La banda del worperfe !!!


Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Puya a su mujer


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

Jajajjjajjjajaaj..... Defendiendo a los chupópteros el sociata ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

La banda del worperfect


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Bufff menudo ostion al del Psoe


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Teresa "nozotro no hemo disho qe vamos a baja lo impueto" Jaja


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Rezpeto, rezpeto a los chiringuitos socialistas.


----------



## Lefri (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> La banda del worperfect



Jajajaja buenísimo. Le dejado pasmao !!!


----------



## sintripulacion (6 Jun 2022)

Olona debe hablar mirando a la cámara de frente y no a los otros debatientes.
Error de principiante!!.


----------



## Karlb (6 Jun 2022)

La banda del güorperfe


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

*PSOE:* La banda del _World _Perfect.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Teresa "nozotro no hemo disho qe vamos a baja lo impueto" Jaja



Como dispararse en un pie.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Olona debe hablar mirando a la cámara de frente y no a los otros debatientes.
> Error de principiante!!.



Es que se calienta enseguida!


----------



## sintripulacion (6 Jun 2022)

Igualmente, debe administrar mejor los tiempos.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Teresa "nozotro no hemo disho qe vamos a baja lo impueto" Jaja



Menuda gilipollas


----------



## Lefri (6 Jun 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Olona debe hablar mirando a la cámara de frente y no a los otros debatientes.
> Error de principiante!!.



Que más da. Los andaluces han captado el mensaje


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Este cuarto le ganamos


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> A ver si la Tere tiene el coño de decir lo del voto para inmis delante de toda Andalucía, i sólo se atreve a decirlo en el Spaces de Twitter, rodeada de progres que la aplaudien...
> ¿Alguno ne quotea?



Si, yo.
Para decirte que tengas más respeto por tus superiores, si no quieres acabar en un campo de reeducación.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Macarena xenófoba y racista, dice el señor worperfe


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

¿El zeño worperfect sufrirá de moronegros en su barrio?


----------



## Lefri (6 Jun 2022)

El espadas tiene una cara de cemento armado.

Patetico


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Jun 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Que aburrido es el Espadas



Nos deja entre el Espadas y la pared.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

El candidato del Psoe esta acabado.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Se le ve nervioso al sociata.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

El Jefe de Planta de El Corte Inglés ( sector caballero ), enseñando cartelitos.... La madre que me parió...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Er zeñó worperfect


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Uyyy la tereee


----------



## CASA (6 Jun 2022)

Qué debate más malo, joder, sin ritmo, les sobra tiempo a todos. Y lo siento pero Olona en el congreso se sale pero aquí tiene un tono que dudo que guste,...


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

que se enganchannnnn


----------



## Karlb (6 Jun 2022)

Sus niños


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Nuehtrooooo niñoooooooh


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Biban los moronegros


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

jjajajajajaja


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Patriarco ding


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Los niñoooooh violadoreeeeeh
Violencia machiiiiiiiitah


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

aleeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Al final sale la bestia de la extremaizquierda.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Macarena racista racista, dice la "madre" de los MENAS


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Igual.da


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

No hace fakta ni ver el debate para 

Los progres siguen en el Facha Franco Facha Machisssta Racista


Komanche O_o dijo:


> A ver si la Tere tiene el coño de decir lo del voto para inmis delante de toda Andalucía, i sólo se atreve a decirlo en el Spaces de Twitter, rodeada de progres que la aplaudien...
> ¿Alguno ne quotea?



Lo ha hecho? Tiene un coño como una catedral XDXDXDXDDD


----------



## maxhc (6 Jun 2022)

Terrorihmoh mashista !

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

Jajajajajajajaj.... El brazo político del terrorismo machista....

La Tere va a toda pastilla ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

"Vox es el brazo político del terrorismo machista"

Dicho entre un donut y un abisinio de crema.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Más inmigrantes ilegales que son nuestros niñoh


----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)

El brazo político del terrorismo machista


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Jun 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Uyyy la tereee



Le salen muy buenas las croquetas antifascistas.
Por lo menos eso dijo en redes.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Vo er partió de lo maltratadore


----------



## Blackest (6 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿El zeño worperfect sufrirá de moronegros en su barrio?



¿Quien o que cojones es eso? No sé de que habla, la verdad es que con ese discurso de un tipo al que no conoce nadie queda como si fuera una tarada de gorrito de papel albal.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

Pelea por los GITANOTOREROS y las CHAROS PELOLILAS


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

Insisto.... El de Ciudadanos ya no parece un zombi... Es un ectoplasma...


----------



## Hamtel (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Insisto.... El de Ciudadanos ya no parece un zombi... Es un ectoplasma...



Marín, el Ectoplasta.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿Quien o que cojones es eso? No sé de que habla, la verdad es que con ese discurso de un tipo al que no conoce nadie queda como si fuera una tarada de gorrito de papel albal.



Juanito enchufo a la mujer cobrando del erario público para actualizar er wor perfe


----------



## anduriña (6 Jun 2022)

CASA dijo:


> Qué debate más malo, joder, sin ritmo, les sobra tiempo a todos. Y lo siento pero Olona en el congreso se sale pero aquí tiene un tono que dudo que guste,...



Yo he dejado de ver el debate de lo malo que era -será que soy gallego y me cuesta seguir según qué cosas. A la vista de lo que ha estado haciendo Olona, no entiendo la admiración que despierta en el foro.

Me he puesto a ver éste:



Es mucho mejor.


----------



## Lefri (6 Jun 2022)

Vamos Macarena, ciérrale la bocaza a la TERE


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

La Charo emporrá... Vaya plomazo de tía...


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

cuidado que tere frunce el ceñoooooo


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Mirada de ODIO de la gorda.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Ahora esta como en el congresoooo


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

siiiiiiiiiiiiii siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lefri (6 Jun 2022)

Tomaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## fenderman (6 Jun 2022)

Olona dando cera!!


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Ahora te explica la ideología la comunista.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Ole Olana y Teresa rodriguez suicidandose


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

! Diossss, Macarena !


----------



## fenderman (6 Jun 2022)

La teresita desbarrando...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Jun 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Yo he dejado de ver el debate de lo malo que era -será que soy gallego y me cuesta seguir según qué cosas. A la vista de la que ha estado haciendo Olona, no entiendo la admiración que despierta en el foro.
> 
> Me he puesto a ver éste:
> 
> ...





Ha empezado ahora pero esto es como cuando quieres pelea con alguien y ni te contesta..........


----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)

Ha conjurado España, ya me da igual todo. Esa palabra es tabú ahí. Dice la otra "me da igual la bandera de Andalucía o la de España". Ahí sí que no. Mi Españita va delante. Arriba.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Un debate a 6 no sirve para nada.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Olona me ha dejado sin habla de admiración


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

El sociata escapa del debate y Teresa cambia de tema. Paliza en el tema femimarxista de Olona.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

El del Psoe este de que va.


----------



## Lefri (6 Jun 2022)

Macarena está calando y bien en los andaluces.

La izmierda se está retratando sola


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Juan Espadas er worperfe


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

La ultima intervención de Olona de lo mejor que he visto a un político en años.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres han tomado buena nota, dice el señor worperfe


----------



## Lefri (6 Jun 2022)

Auténtica paliza de Macarena a la izmierda jajajajaja 

Que gustazo


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El del Psoe este de que va.



Se va inflando cada vez que Emidio Tucci le recuerda su enorme experiencia política "consejero de Griñán, consejero de Chaves". 

Le va cociendo a baja temperatura para carbonizarle cuando salga el tema putes y pollos.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Juan Espadas tiene cara de hombre honrado.



Ironía, supongo.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Bien el juanma,eh


----------



## Deitano (6 Jun 2022)

Olona va a lo suyo, suelta sus mensajes y pasa de todos. Es lo que hay que hacer, que se le oiga en Radiotelevisión Espantosa.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La ultima intervención de Olona de lo mejor que he visto a un político en años.



Estaba sinceramente indignada, y se ha notado su sinceridad


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Las mujeres han tomado buena nota, dice el señor worperfe



No ha negado nada no ha podido contestar, respuesta genérica y pasar de puntillas.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

Perfecta con el tema del genaro.
Recordemos hace bien pocos años como sería impensable oír a un político decir esas cosas, fuera del partido que fuera.


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Jun 2022)

Desde luego, algo ha cambiado en Andalucía. Me esperaba a los candidatos tumbados en camas y sin embargo están de pie en atriles.


----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)

Está defendiendo la podemita a Juan Espadas? Aymamamio.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Moreno va de Rajoy 2.0 , un sin sangre. Si va del Psoe me lo creería.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Estaba sinceramente indignada, y se ha notado su sinceridad



Es un discurso muy bueno y ensayado. Lo ha dicho igual en los mítines. Buen argumentario.


----------



## Coln (6 Jun 2022)

Menudos brazos de pollo tiene la boca chocho


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Bien el juanma,eh



Juanma es el más presidenciable, el voto más cerebral. Olona es la más combativa, el voto desde las entrañas.

2022. Una docena de huevos M hoy en Carrefour: 2,15€. Apuesten con qué parte del cuerpo va a votar la gente.

Se vienen cositas.


----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)

El único argumento de la podemita es "mis funcivagos".


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Lechero el tiempooooo de la podemitaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Es increíble que el sistema público sea tan sagrado en este país.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Esto de sanitarios, funcionarios y de mas mierdas, es un vende humos para la gente, me indigna estas mierdas. Como si el resto de los trabajadores le sudamos la polla.


----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)

Biba lo pvblico.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (6 Jun 2022)

Marín pillando a la trolera emporrada y al sociata también con la dependencia. El espadas está muerto.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Jun 2022)

Es un error de PER Andalucía no haber puesto a Echenique de candidato.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Psoe aun sueñan con Rajoy. Este vive en el el 2014


----------



## Deitano (6 Jun 2022)

Es increíblemente inculta e incompetente la Tere.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Es un error de PER Andalucía no haber puesto a Echenique de candidato.



No le votaria ni dios pero que risas nos echariamos.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Biban lo funcionario


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Jun 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Se va inflando cada vez que Emidio Tucci le recuerda su enorme experiencia política "consejero de Griñán, consejero de Chaves".
> 
> Le va cociendo a baja temperatura para carbonizarle cuando salga el tema putes y pollos.



La traca final será la tormenta suciata de putas y farlopa.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La traca final será la tormenta suciata de putas y farlopa.



Juan Espadas er worperfect


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

Como los progres no ataquen el programa ultralibegggal clasista y anti obrero de Vox y se enrollen con lo de la MORONEGRADA Y EL FEMINISMO, están perdidos....


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Es increíblemente inculta e incompetente la Tere.



Ha sido ver gesticular a Tere y recordar que tengo que comprar mañana dos codillos para entreasar.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Deitano (6 Jun 2022)

Olé Macarena. Promete cerrar los chiringuitos de la izquierda. A ver si cala el mensaje


----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)

Creemo en ma funcivago.


----------



## Karlb (6 Jun 2022)

No a pintar bancos. ¡A cerrar chiringuitos!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

La del porro quiere chiringuitos propios del feminazismo.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> No a pintar bancos. ¡A cerrar chiringuitos!



La Podemos 2 no se entera de nada.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

La ultraizquierdista señalando que todos están de acuerdo en contra de Olona con el tema Viogen


----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)

Jajak juanillo está picao.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> La ultraizquierdista señalando que todos están de acuerdo en contra de Olona con el tema Viogen



Teresa Rodriguez se suicido con Olona. Los otros lo vieron y al menos cayaron.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Jun 2022)

Después de ver esto no creo que la gran coalición de Podemos llegue a los 5 parlamentarios. Es un ridículo impresionante


----------



## El DesPromotor (6 Jun 2022)

El Marín a ver si desaparece por fin de la política. Que ya son viajes y viajes...


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Teresa Rodriguez se suicido con Olona. Los otros lo vieron y al menos cayaron.



Por, qué pasa, shur?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Ahora los periodistas del régimen.


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Después de ver esto no creo que la gran coalición de Podemos llegue a los 5 parlamentarios. Es un ridículo impresionante



Tere no va a dar TODO su brazo a torcer.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ahora los periodistas del régimen.



Dirán que "Olona mala, xenófoba, machista"


----------



## Hamtel (6 Jun 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Tere no va a dar TODO su brazo a torcer.



Digo la otra. La podemita. Tere es de Adelante Andalucía


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

La Razón defendiendo el feminazismo y los moronegros con una becaria de Maruhenda.


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Dirán que "Olona mala, xenófoba, machista"



Ding! Lo ha dicho el busto sin busto parlante.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

La periodista "progre e imparcial" opinando.


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Jun 2022)

Espero y deseo que se suprima la junta de gandaluces y el resto de autonosuyas.


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Digo la otra. La podemita. Tere es de Adelante Andalucía



Yo sin duchar no distingo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

Creo que Olona debería entrar más al detalle y salirse de discursos enlatados.... Entrar más a la yugular con el cuchillo en los dientes... En este tipo de debates es importante aportar algún dato ( cifras... ) que hunda a tu rival.... No sé... En violencia intrafamiliar aportar cifras crecientes con las políticas de mierda progres, penas de cárcel, etc.... A Olona le falta eso, creo...


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La periodista "progre e imparcial" opinando.



Del periódico de derechas.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ahora los periodistas del régimen.



Los he quitado, menudo asco.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Por, qué pasa, shur?



En la intervencion defendiendo el feminazismo y los menas.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Por Andalucía no se va comer un rosco en las elecciones


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Por Andalucía no se va comer un rosco en las elecciones



Se lo habrá comido antes la de Adelante Andalucía. A dos carrillos.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

señor worperfe: ultraderecha, ultraderecha


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Se echa de menos un toque exotico en el debate: "Andaluces levantaos!"


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Jun 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Creo que Olona debería entrar más al detalle y salirse de discursos enlatados.... Entrar más a la yugular con el cuchillo en los dientes... En este tipo de debates es importante aportar algún dato ( cifras... ) que hunda a tu rival.... No sé... En violencia intrafamiliar aportar cifras crecientes con las políticas de mierda progres, penas de cárcel, etc.... A Olona le falta eso, creo...




Estoy de acuerdo, está actuando muy robotizada, por ejemplo cuando el resto estaba hablando de asuntos sociales y sanidad, ella va y suelta otra parrafada de género que no tenía nada que ver con lo que estaban debatiendo, esos detalles son contraproducentes, me da a mi que mi Maca está un poco verde en esto de los debates electorales, se le dan mejor los parlamentarios....


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Por Andalucía no se va comer un rosco en las elecciones



Tienen a los chicos charos como voto cautivo.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Los he quitado, menudo asco.



Yo solo quito el silencio cuando habla Macarena, porque con el resto sufro profundo alipori


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Jun 2022)

.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

Olona.... Cartelito.... Mal...

No la veo " suelta "....


----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)

Raziita jajajaja


----------



## maxhc (6 Jun 2022)

Machetazo en mano !

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (6 Jun 2022)

"¡rasista!"


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Racista !
Racista !
Dice la "madre" de los MENAS


----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Olona.... Cartelito.... Mal...
> 
> No la veo " suelta "....



Recita los discursos como si estuviera ante el tribunal de la oposición.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

En España hace falta un Trump, Olona esta floja.


----------



## Nefersen (6 Jun 2022)

El frentismo extremo entre Tere y Olona sólo beneficia al Sereno.


----------



## Deitano (6 Jun 2022)

No puedo con la Tere.

¡CATETA!


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Insultando con lo de racista.... no puede haber mas cliches.

Esta teresa es tonta del culo.


----------



## Sardónica (6 Jun 2022)

jajjajajjaja grande Olona. Saca los machetes en rtve


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Olona.... Cartelito.... Mal...
> 
> No la veo " suelta "....



Con el femicharismo ha estado enorme.


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

Gorda!
Gorda!


----------



## fenderman (6 Jun 2022)

Como cae teresita en todas las trampillas que le pone la Molona.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Hoy Trump esta en ese debate y ya estarían todos muertos políticamente. No se puede ir de buenos con la mierda progre del PP,Psoe, Chutatans y los de los porros.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (6 Jun 2022)

Cómo le duele a la teregorda sus menas con sus machetes. Razihta!!!


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Teresa Rodriguez habla tan rápido que lo que dice se lo lleva el viento.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jun 2022)

Ciudadanos se ve muerto, y se quiere agarrar a la poltrona como sea.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

La "madre" de los MENAS lo que quiere es una Andalucía independentista


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Teresa Rodriguez habla tan rápido que lo que dice se lo lleva el viento.



Yo cuando dice violencia machista oigo violencia marxista.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jun 2022)

Solo hablan de GESTIONAR los fondos Europeos, q es lo.que les interesa en verdad , el dinerito q se llevarán a sus bolsillos y los de sus amigos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

Marin hablando de regeneración, regenerandose de partido en partido.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (6 Jun 2022)

El Marín da ascazo. Ojalá se vayan a tomar por culo. Que asco de partido.


----------



## Lukytrike (6 Jun 2022)

O Espinosa de los Monteros...



Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Hoy Trump esta en ese debate y ya estarían todos muertos políticamente. No se puede ir de buenos con la mierda progre del PP,Psoe, Chutatans y los de los porros.


----------



## Hamtel (6 Jun 2022)

La Inma Hola, que ase?


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jun 2022)

Y todos contra VOX, q miedo le tienen....por algo será


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> El Marín da ascazo. Ojalá se vayan a tomar por culo. Que asco de partido.



Inés


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (6 Jun 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> O Espinosa de los Monteros...



Correcto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Jun 2022)

el debate este es una mierda, no tiene esto salsa.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Moreno va de Rajoy 2.0 , un sin sangre. Si va del Psoe me lo creería.



Cuidado, que estoy enchufado en directo con mi familia andaluza, la mayoría peperos y NO les está gustando nada Bonilla.

Los sinsangre quizás pueden colar en otras regiones o países, pero por el sur la imagen que proyecta es de un tipo melifluo y que le da igual frío que calor. Sin ideas claras, de poco fiar.

Y pensemos que el debate REAL hoy de VOX es contra el PP. Que es a quien puede rascarle votos. Moreno Nocilla nunca se ha comido un torrao en Andalucía y será por algo.

Yo creo que se han equivocado. Le han dado desde Génova unas determinadas instrucciones como si eso fuese un debate en Madrid o para las europeas, y no entiende que es algo local y mucho más visceral.

Así que esa imagen de seriedad y sobriedad igual no es tan positiva como pueda parecer. NO cuando la gente está que echa chispas y lo que quiere es que alguien de una puta vez haga algo porque todo va de culo. No quieren a un maniquí pidiendo calma y moderación.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> La "madre" de los MENAS lo que quiere es una Andalucía independentista



Esta obsesionada con Madrid.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Vota:
*¿Quién ha ganado el primer debate de las elecciones andaluzas del 19J?*









¿Quién ha ganado el primer debate de las elecciones andaluzas del 19J?


RTVE acoge el primero de los dos debates que enfrentarán a los seis principales candidatos a la Presidencia de la Junta de Andalucía




www.diariocordoba.com


----------



## Javito68 (6 Jun 2022)

Quien no dice nada por aqui es la xicomale… seguramente estara viendo otro debate multidimensional para engrandecer las palabras de las porretas, perdon.. proETAs.. joder como esta el subconciente… Progretas!.


----------



## Donald-Trump (6 Jun 2022)

No conocía del racismo andaluz.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> La "madre" de los MENAS lo que quiere es una Andalucía independentista



Bueno, viene del triángulo Huelva-Cádiz-Sevilla que es la única zona realmente nacionalista de Andalucía. El resto de provincias también son nacionalistas, pero no frente a Madrid, sino a SEVILLA.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Cuidado, que estoy enchufado en directo con mi familia andaluza, la mayoría peperos y NO les está gustando nada Bonilla.
> 
> Los sinsangre quizás pueden colar en otras regiones o países, pero por el sur la imagen que proyecta es de un tipo melifluo y que le da igual frío que calor. Sin ideas claras, de poco fiar.
> 
> ...




No por nada fué el que sacó el peor resultado de su partido en todas las elecciones de esa región.


----------



## fenderman (6 Jun 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Y todos contra VOX, q miedo le tienen....por algo será



Pseee parece como si re estuvieran haciendo bulling, creo que le tienen mucho respeto. Como sigan subiendo las cosas del comer o la gasofa, veremos cosas "chulísimas" ..


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Cuidado, que estoy enchufado en directo con mi familia andaluza, la mayoría peperos y NO les está gustando nada Bonilla.
> 
> Los sinsangre quizás pueden colar en otras regiones o países, pero por el sur la imagen que proyecta es de un tipo melifluo y que le da igual frío que calor. Sin ideas claras, de poco fiar.
> 
> ...




Yo no soy de Andalucia y no se de que cojea o opina la gente.


Pero la Psoe se le ve que ni esta ni se le espera.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Más derechos y no más derechas

El sociata sacando los grandes éxitos del socialismo, dentro de poco se pone a cantar libertad sin ira.


----------



## Donald-Trump (6 Jun 2022)

Que gentuza más patética los progres, Olona grande.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

Donald-Trump dijo:


> No conocía del racismo andaluz.



Diría que es como el de cualquier otra región.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jun 2022)

Olona esta muy floja....se le nota todo preparado. 
El resumen del.debate es :
- y tu mas 
- yo creo mas.empleo ( público q es.el.pernicioso)
- fondos y fondos y dinerito para comprar el voto de turno


----------



## Erwin (6 Jun 2022)

aquí ha estado muy bien


----------



## Vanatico (6 Jun 2022)

juanma le ha llamado maricon a Espadas?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

El Juan espadas este entonces ha estado enchufado en la.junta desde que tenía 24 años no?


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Que obsesión con Madrid, ahora el pepero.


----------



## maxhc (6 Jun 2022)

TV3 a la palestra

Plas !

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covaleda (6 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Bueno, viene del triángulo Huelva-Cádiz-Sevilla que es la única zona realmente nacionalista de Andalucía. El resto de provincias también son nacionalistas, pero no frente a Madrid, sino a SEVILLA.



Es que eso es Andalucía. Hasta bien entrado el siglo XIX al menos.


----------



## Donald-Trump (6 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> El Juan espadas este entonces ha estado enchufado en la.junta desde que tenía 24 años no?



Worperfect


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> El Juan espadas este entonces ha estado enchufado en la.junta desde que tenía 24 años no?



Desde los tiempos del WordStar, para ser más precisos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

Teresa Rodríguez ejjjjperta en economía.

De verdad el podemismo y la economía tienen un problema gordo de relación.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Ha despertado la charo podemita de su coma etílico.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Marin parece cabreado y estreñido.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Yo no soy de Andalucia y no se de que cojea o opina la gente.
> 
> 
> Pero la Psoe se le ve que ni esta ni se le espera.



A ver que el PSOE lo tenía crudo se sabía por otros motivos. Nadie se acuerda ya que Sánchez apenas salió votado en Andalucía. Que los sociatas que se llevó de allí, la Calvo, la Montero etc... etc... eran LOS DESCARTES del partido en esa región. Aquellos con los que el partido, es decir Susana, no contaba ya y por tanto muy receptivos y abiertos a cualquier oferta de Sánchez.

Y eso es Espadas un descarte del PSOE andaluz, cuyo único mérito como se está viendo es ser una especie de solución de "consenso" pero que realmente no le gusta a nadie. 

Ya nos hemos olvidado que el propio Sánchez es un detritus del partido que solo ha prosperado gracias a la absoluta falta de alternativas dentro del PSOE y la descomposición de ese partido.

Al PSOE se le votaba en los pueblos. Y resulta que toda la política de Sánchez es una payasada tras otra inspirada por los pijos anormales y urbanitas de Podemos. Y eso es VENENO en las areas rurales andaluzas, que están tan lejos de un pijo progre vegano de Madrid como de un marciano. Se ve incluso en el debate de hoy, donde el avatar de la Yoli está más perdida que un pulpo en un garaje y hablando en chino para la gente del campo.


----------



## Karlb (6 Jun 2022)

Vaya coñazo de debate.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ha despertado la charo podemita de su coma etílico.



Pero esa estaba en el debate, joder, hasta echo de menos a Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)

Será que no nos han impuesto los moros y la viogen.


----------



## Donald-Trump (6 Jun 2022)

MENAS si, pero que un candidato español no andaluz se presente en el cortijo NO. 

"Razita" por no querer MENAS.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

FEMINIMOOOOOH


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Ufff sale la progre ofendidita porque se ataca a Frankstein


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

HAY QUE PARAR A LA ULTRADERECHA 

CHUPITO


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

La ultraderecha va a llegaaaaaar. Puto PSOE años y años con la misma cantinela. Que mierda de gente.


----------



## Donald-Trump (6 Jun 2022)

Si la emporra hubiera dicho "Y Fátima vive en Salobreña para cobrar paguitaa"


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

El suciolisto contra la "ultraderecha". Con eso da votos a Olona.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jun 2022)

El Psoe hablando de ultraderecha ( q viene el.coco)
Pero con el.PSoe tuvieron los más numerosos casos de corrupción


----------



## Hamtel (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Bien ahora Olona con el mundo rural


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

Paliza de vox en el área rural.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2022)

¡¡¡¡¡VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYA OOOOOOOOSTIA!!!!!!!!!!! CON EL LIBRO DE TEXTO Y LOS CAZADORES


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Ufff sale la progre ofendidita porque se ataca a Frankstein



Frankenstein es bueno, pero un poco torpe con los niñooohhhh...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Jun 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Vaya coñazo de debate.



Es increíble...

La Olona ha perdido una oportunidad de oro, insistiendo en temas cómo la industrialización, modernización y progreso de Andalucía... 

El 90% del debate ha sido " la gestión del funcivaguismo y las paguitas de enchufados "....

Horrible... Sencillamente horrible.... Una pena para todos los andaluces...


----------



## maxhc (6 Jun 2022)

Lo del libro de texto fue sido graciosísimo

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

jaque mate de Olona. joder le ha dejado muerto a Bonilla.


----------



## Flecky's (6 Jun 2022)

Los otros el único campo que conocen es el que ven desde el coche en la autovía.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Cazadores fascistas


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

El piel de pasa de Juanmarin no se está inventando lo que dice que ha dicho Olona?


----------



## Deitano (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Bien ahora Olona con el mundo rural



Pero ha perdido la ocasión de recordar que fue el PSOE quién derogó el PHN y el PP quien, con mayoría absoluta, no lo reinstauró.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jun 2022)

Poner dinero, dinero...dinero 
Y de donde cojones lo van a sacar?
De Europa??
Menuda ostia nos vamos a llevar en cuanto Europa nos corte el grifo


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Jun 2022)

Olona creo que ha ganado votos entre los andaluces de los pueblos


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

NOS PASAN POR ENCIMA

OJALA


----------



## PORRON (6 Jun 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> aquí ha estado muy bien


----------



## Von Rudel (6 Jun 2022)

Yo llamo a votar a todos los de voten a la izquierda, si votais a la derecha no vayais.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

"Y hasta madrileños" dice la jodia comunista.

STOP MADRILEÑOFOBIA


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

Oyendo a la Charo esa que era de podemos solo puedo pensar vaya mierda de autonomías. Ahora nacionalistas andaluces...vaya puta mierda todo joder.


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Yo llamo a votar a todos los de voten a la izquierda, si votais a la derecha no vayais.



"Votantes de izquierdas, recordad: La derecha no, que es donde está la cuneta!"


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Yo llamo a votar a todos los de voten a la izquierda, si votais a la derecha no vayais.



Habla sólo para los suyos y lo sabe.

Literalmente ha dicho "o nos pasan por encima"


----------



## Deitano (6 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien entiende lo que dice la vacaburra? No vocaliza.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

La de podemos como hablando a retrasados.


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Olona creo que ha ganado votos entre los andaluces de los pueblos




Pues yo la he visto flojilla


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (6 Jun 2022)

Marín, podemita drogada y teregorda lamentables. Sin nivel. Qué pena de gente.
El suciata guolperfe con 24 años chupando pues que decir. 
El Bonilla no le veo demasiado comedido y es el PP.
Y finalmente Olona, no ha estado brillante aunque ha tenido unos destellos interesantes. 

El debate ha sido una castaña, pero si yo fuera andaluz sabría a quién no votar por lo menos.


----------



## Hamtel (7 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> ¿Alguien entiende lo que dice la vacaburra? No vocaliza.



De ahí se va al Borrikin más cercano a arrasar


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> ¿Alguien entiende lo que dice la vacaburra? No vocaliza.



Con los porros se le pega la lengua al paladar... Tiene la lengua " tonta "...


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Jun 2022)

No puedo con el tonito, odio el tonito de profesora de secundaria. LO ODIO.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Oyendo a la Charo esa que era de podemos solo puedo pensar vaya mierda de autonomías. Ahora nacionalistas andaluces...vaya puta mierda todo joder.



No nos engañemos, el discurso de "en mi pueblo somos los mejores y los del pueblo de al lado son unos robagallinas" SIEMPRE va a tener público en España. Desde tiempo de los romanos lleva siendo así.

Lo único que va a cambiar es el porcentaje en cada ocasión o por regiones.


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2022)

"Tú hace cuatro años con tu voto cambiaste..."

Fofito Marín hablando a su único votante.


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La de podemos como hablando a retrasados.



Evidentemente. Se dirige a sus votantes.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Jun 2022)

Encuesta | ¿Quién ha ganado el primer debate para las elecciones en Andalucía del 19J?


Juanma Moreno, Juan Espadas, Juan Marín, Macarena Olona, Inmaculada Nieto y Teresa Rodríguez. ¿Con quién te quedas?




www.publico.es


----------



## Decipher (7 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Oyendo a la Charo esa que era de podemos solo puedo pensar vaya mierda de autonomías. Ahora nacionalistas andaluces...vaya puta mierda todo joder.



El podemismo andaluz es muy lloron, victimista y un punto separatista. Si no tendrían que admitir que Andalucía está en la mierda por la izquierda.


----------



## El DesPromotor (7 Jun 2022)

Espadas pidiendo el voto a los autónomos jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Jun 2022)

Después de éste debate y éstas elecciones, la izmierda rancia, retrógrada, sinvergüenza, violenta y radical desaparece de Andalucía.

Luego quedará la bochornosa P$OE, pero eso es otra historia.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (7 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No nos engañemos, el discurso de "en mi pueblo somos los mejores y los del pueblo de al lado son unos robagallinas" SIEMPRE va a tener público en España. Desde tiempo de los romanos lleva siendo así.
> 
> Lo único que va a cambiar es el porcentaje en cada ocasión o por regiones.



Ya pero ahora estamos como la época de la rebelión cantonal. Que asco.


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Encuesta | ¿Quién ha ganado el primer debate para las elecciones en Andalucía del 19J?
> 
> 
> Juanma Moreno, Juan Espadas, Juan Marín, Macarena Olona, Inmaculada Nieto y Teresa Rodríguez. ¿Con quién te quedas?
> ...



El del Psoe primero, es que estos rojos....... si ni sabemos el nombre al acabar el debate.


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

¿Nadie ha hablado de putas y coca?

¡Qué decepción!


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Encuesta | ¿Quién ha ganado el primer debate para las elecciones en Andalucía del 19J?
> 
> 
> Juanma Moreno, Juan Espadas, Juan Marín, Macarena Olona, Inmaculada Nieto y Teresa Rodríguez. ¿Con quién te quedas?
> ...



Jajajaja! 40% opina que Espadas ha sido el ganador. Cosas del Lotus 1,2,3.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues yo la he visto flojilla



Estos debates son para gente con mucho ingenio y soltura, para la anécdota. Maca simplemente ha cumplido con el examen, ha recitado el tema con eficacia y coherencia, sin más. Pero es lo que se esperaba. 

No puede ser perfecta, tiene sus virtudes y sus carencias. Y esta gente tan estudiosa y preparada fía más a su formación que a su ingenio o inteligencia.

De todas formas el resto han oscilado entre el muermo y la absoluta mediocridad, así que yo creo que ha brillado aunque sea por incomparecencia del rival.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (7 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> ¿Nadie ha hablado de putas y coca?
> 
> ¡Qué decepción!



Si, Olona al principio lo ha dicho. Concretamente burdeles.


----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Jun 2022)

Qué cutre todo.


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Estos debates son para gente con mucho ingenio y soltura, para la anécdota. Maca simplemente ha cumplido con el examen, ha recitado el tema con eficacia y coherencia, sin más. Pero es lo que se esperaba.
> 
> No puede ser perfecta, tiene sus virtudes y sus carencias. Y esta gente tan estudiosa y preparada fía más a su formación que a su ingenio o inteligencia.
> 
> De todas formas el resto han oscilado entre el muermo y la absoluta mediocridad, así que yo creo que ha brillado aunque sea por incomparecencia del rival.



A Emidio Tucci sólo le ha faltado soltar un "piiishhhhhaaaa".


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> acitisuJ dijo:
> 
> 
> > Encuesta | ¿Quién ha ganado el primer debate para las elecciones en Andalucía del 19J?
> ...





Desencantado dijo:


> Jajajaja! 40% opina que Espadas ha sido el ganador. Cosas del Lotus 1,2,3.




¿Se pueden votar infinitas veces, o es lo que a mi me ha parecio?


----------



## Stormtrooper (7 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues yo la he visto flojilla



Tendemos siempre a ver flojo a aquel más afín a nosotros, es como cuando juega nuestro equipo de fútbol y gana 2-0, vale, si, ha ganado pero 4 ya podría haber metido.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ya pero ahora estamos como la época de la rebelión cantonal. Que asco.



Diría que es casi cíclico en España, por desgracia.

Pero es lo que pasa cuando se carece de un proyecto sólido y asentado de nación. Ahora lo único que tenemos es una panda de mandados a las ordenes de otros y la agenda 2030 que la mitad del país ni siquiera entiende y la otra detesta.


----------



## treblinca (7 Jun 2022)

Cuando empezó a soltar las verdades de la inmigración que comete delitos de todo tipo se pusieron todos a mirar al techo, menos Teresa Rodriguez que entró al trapo e hizo el ridículo.


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ¿Se pueden votar infinitas veces, o es lo que a mi me ha parecio?



Eso parece. Las Felices Fregatrices suman 49% entre las dos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (7 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Evidentemente. Se dirige a sus votantes.



El mismo tono de voz que utilizaba la rata chepuda en los debates.


----------



## El DesPromotor (7 Jun 2022)

Teresita: Hay que acabar con las dietas de los partidos:








Que no se diga que no ha cumplido.


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Estos debates son para gente con mucho ingenio y soltura, para la anécdota. Maca simplemente ha cumplido con el examen, ha recitado el tema con eficacia y coherencia, sin más. Pero es lo que se esperaba.
> 
> No puede ser perfecta, tiene sus virtudes y sus carencias. Y esta gente tan estudiosa y preparada fía más a su formación que a su ingenio o inteligencia.
> 
> De todas formas el resto han oscilado entre el muermo y la absoluta mediocridad, así que yo creo que ha brillado aunque sea por incomparecencia del rival.




Que vas a sacar del resto.


Faltaba algun Pablo iglesias porque aqui la única que dio juego fue Olona.

Moreno sacra graficos y poco mas.

El del Psoe ni sabemos que paso por el debate.

El Bildeberg de C´s bueno algo hizo con lo de la gestión pero muy soso para liderar nada.

Teresa Rodriguez perdiendo votos parece un Meme andante.

Y Podemos 2.0 creo que pusieron a lo peor que había para no tener lios entre ellos mismos.


----------



## Decipher (7 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> ¿Nadie ha hablado de putas y coca?
> 
> ¡Qué decepción!



Solo una vez al principio. Muy mal. Han dejado escapar al sociata muy intacto.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Jun 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> aquí ha estado muy bien



A este paso y de esta manera, VOX a la presidencia.


----------



## Vanatico (7 Jun 2022)

Los mas flojos el Espadas y la charo de podemos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Jun 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Tendemos siempre a ver flojo a aquel más afín a nosotros, es como cuando juega nuestro equipo de fútbol y gana 2-0, vale, si, ha ganado pero 4 ya podría haber metido.



Lo importante del debate de hoy sería saber que le ha parecido al pepero medio Olona. Solo eso. Lo demás es superfluo los otros votarán a los suyos.

Todo depende de eso. Si muchos que iban a votar a Bonilla se estarán pensando ahora votar a Macarena. Es lo único que vamos a sacar en claro realmente.


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Los mas flojos el Espadas y la charo de podemos.



El más coherente ha sido Espadas, que se ha hecho el Seppuku con su apellido en directo.


----------



## El DesPromotor (7 Jun 2022)

Marín parecía que estaba pidiendo el voto para Bonilla en lugar de para Ciudadanos en el minuto de oro.


Eso y que parecía medio adormilado, como de venir de tomar el vermut un domingo.


----------



## Mephistos (7 Jun 2022)

No me ha gustado, no contestan en nada a Macarena Olona los zombies de los demás partidos. Es el modus operandi "Pablo Iglesias". Os acordáis cuando Pablo Iglesias iba a La Sexta Noche, o cualquier otra entrevista? Os acordáis cada vez que le preguntaban algo? Siempre se iba por las ramas y empezaba a soltarte su rollo, pero nunca contestaba la pregunta. Pues esto ha sido lo mismo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Jun 2022)

El peor debate de la historia, protagonizado por dos maricones y tres mujeres. 

Yo quiero vocinazos, peleas, puñetazos, patadas voladoras... Yo quiero sangre. 

Más TESTOTERONA y menos estrógenos.


----------



## Stormtrooper (7 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Lo importante del debate de hoy sería saber que le ha parecido al pepero medio Olona. Solo eso. Lo demás es superfluo los otros votarán a los suyos.
> 
> Todo depende de eso. Si muchos que iban a votar a Bonilla se estarán pensando ahora votar a Macarena. Es lo único que vamos a sacar en claro realmente.



Mucho hombre andaluz se puede haber sentido defendido por Macarena en vez de difamado por el resto.


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Estos debates son para gente con mucho ingenio y soltura, para la anécdota. Maca simplemente ha cumplido con el examen, ha recitado el tema con eficacia y coherencia, sin más. Pero es lo que se esperaba.
> 
> No puede ser perfecta, tiene sus virtudes y sus carencias. Y esta gente tan estudiosa y preparada fía más a su formación que a su ingenio o inteligencia.
> 
> De todas formas el resto han oscilado entre el muermo y la absoluta mediocridad, así que yo creo que ha brillado aunque sea por incomparecencia del rival.



También tendrá que ver las altas expectativas que personalmente tenía con ella machacando al resto, pero lo siento, no he visto que lo haya hecho, es más, creo que se ha perjudicado al ser tan tajante y reiterativa con respecto a ciertas ideologías que los marcan como los malos malísimos de ultraderecha, le falta algo que los otros sí que tienen, sobre todo los de izmierdas, DEMAGOGIA, mi Maca debería trabajar en su uso, porque a pesar de ser un concepto negativo por manipulador y falsario, se hace indispensable en una campaña electoral, no olvidemos que tipo de votantes tenemos en nuestro desgraciado país, que no son Einstein precisamente. Hay que ser un poquito más prácticos.


----------



## Decipher (7 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Y Podemos 2.0 creo que pusieron a lo peor que había para no tener lios entre ellos mismos.



Ahora lo entiendo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Jun 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Cuando empezó a soltar las verdades de la inmigración que comete delitos de todo tipo se pusieron todos a mirar al techo, menos Teresa Rodriguez que entró al trapo e hizo el ridículo.



La imbécil ésta se queda fuera del parlamento... y con razón.


----------



## Lefri (7 Jun 2022)

Macarena ha ganado por goleada. Ha estado contundente, clara y brillante. Su mensaje ha calado y bien. Quizá aún le falte más improvisación pero ha estado muy bien.

Los demás adversarios (moreno, Juanito, wordperfect y las charos) lo de siempre vamos a hacer, puedo prometer, me comprometo y bla,bla, bla, o sea algo así como votadme para que pueda seguir viviendo de la sopa boba.


----------



## Javito68 (7 Jun 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Jajajaja! 40% opina que Espadas ha sido el ganador. Cosas del Lotus 1,2,3.



Del Lotus 1,2,3, o del QUATTRO PRO. Que tiempos aquellos!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (7 Jun 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> No me ha gustado, no contestan en nada a Macarena Olona los zombies de los demás partidos. Es el modus operandi "Pablo Iglesias". Os acordáis cuando Pablo Iglesias iba a La Sexta Noche, o cualquier otra entrevista? Os acordáis cada vez que le preguntaban algo? Siempre se iba por las ramas y empezaba a soltarte su rollo, pero nunca contestaba la pregunta. Pues esto ha sido lo mismo.



Discurso de autochuparse la polla. La rata chepuda lo hacía continuamente. Eso y en los debates hablar como si se dirigiera a retrasados o como si saliera recientemente del seminario que parecía un párroco en la homilía.


----------



## Critikalspanish (7 Jun 2022)

La reventaba a patadas en la boca a la de Mih niñoh


----------



## Stormtrooper (7 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> También tendrá que ver las altas expectativas que personalmente tenía con ella machacando al resto, pero lo siento, no he visto que lo haya hecho, es más, creo que se ha perjudicado al ser tan tajante y reiterativa con respecto a ciertas ideologías que los marcan como los malos malísimos de ultraderecha, le falta algo que los otros sí que tienen, sobre todo los de izmierdas, DEMAGOGIA, mi Maca debería trabajar en su uso, porque a pesar de ser un concepto negativo por manipulador y falsario, se hace indispensable en una campaña electoral, no olvidemos que tipo de votantes tenemos en nuestro desgraciado país, que no son Einstein precisamente. Hay que ser un poquito más prácticos.



Yo no quiero votar a un político que me mienta.


----------



## Decipher (7 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Discurso de autochuparse la polla. La rata chepuda lo hacía continuamente. Eso y en los debates hablar como si se dirigiera a retrasados o como si saliera recientemente del seminario que parecía un párroco en la homilía.



Los nuevos sacerdotes.


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Jun 2022)

Bueno, y la musa del foro.., qué propuestas tiene para defender a LA CLASE OBRERA?
Va a construir más viviendas, atacar los pisos vacíos? Va a subir las inspecciónes de trabajo? 

Aparte de hiperventilar a los niñosrrrrrrata y los cuñaos.


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> También tendrá que ver las altas expectativas que personalmente tenía con ella machacando al resto, pero lo siento, no he visto que lo haya hecho, es más, creo que se ha perjudicado al ser tan tajante y reiterativa con respecto a ciertas ideologías que los marcan como los malos malísimos de ultraderecha, le falta algo que los otros sí que tienen, sobre todo los de izmierdas, DEMAGOGIA, mi Maca debería trabajar en su uso, porque a pesar de ser un concepto negativo por manipulador y falsario, se hace indispensable en una campaña electoral, no olvidemos que tipo de votantes tenemos en nuestro desgraciado país, que no son Einstein precisamente. Hay que ser un poquito más prácticos.



No jodamos. Si algo nos gusta de Vox es que su mensaje es sincero y dicen lo que muchos pensamos y creemos que debe decirse, por mucho que nos llamen fachas.

Para hacer demagogia ya están los demás.

Entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero lo importante es que el mensaje de Vox vaya mojando como una lluvia fina. Al final empapa.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> También tendrá que ver las altas expectativas que personalmente tenía con ella machacando al resto, pero lo siento, no he visto que lo haya hecho, es más, creo que se ha perjudicado al ser tan tajante y reiterativa con respecto a ciertas ideologías que los marcan como los malos malísimos de ultraderecha, le falta algo que los otros sí que tienen, sobre todo los de izmierdas, DEMAGOGIA, mi Maca debería trabajar en su uso, porque a pesar de ser un concepto negativo por manipulador y falsario, se hace indispensable en una campaña electoral, no olvidemos que tipo de votantes tenemos en nuestro desgraciado país, que no son Einstein precisamente. Hay que ser un poquito más prácticos.



No voy a copiar mi mensaje anterior al debate pero ya dije que hoy Maca estaría en "modo presidenciable". Que le habrían dicho que igual puede ganar, que necesita un mensaje más "transversal" y en "positivo". Y que renunciase a la confrontación directa.

Es el sota-caballo-rey de los asesores políticos.

Dicho lo cual habrá que ver la audiencia media del debate, pero si te sirve de consuelo no creo que haya sido mucha. Así que estamos prácticamente como empezamos.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Jun 2022)

¿Quién ha ganado el debate electoral de Andalucía en RTVE? Vota en esta encuesta


Valora quién de los seis candidatos a las elecciones en Andalucía ha ganado el primer debate electoral de la campaña, que se celebró a seis en TVE este lunes




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Jun 2022)

@xicomalo vete untando vaselina de la que te va a caer el 19, yo de tí emigraria a algún pozo infecto progre para seguir malviviendo a costa del esfuerzo de los demás, como Cagaluña, Vascongadas o Asturias.


----------



## Manoliko (7 Jun 2022)

En un momento dado se ha nombrado la corrupción y la realización ha enfocado a Olona sin venir a cuento, para asociarla con esa palabra. Y esto pasa en una televisión pagada con mis impuestos.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Jun 2022)

¿Quién ha ganado el primer debate electoral en Andalucía?


Los seis aún tendrán una última oportunidad, la semana que viene.




www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Jun 2022)

Olona flojísima, casi irreconocible.

Oportunidad de oro pérdida para inculpar al PSOE del 11M, de la muerte de Marta del Castillo y del Expediente Royuela.

Sería el jaque mate definitivo a la izquierda española terrorista, criminal y asesina.


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Del Lotus 1,2,3, o del QUATTRO PRO. Que tiempos aquellos!



Ya tenemos una edad, eh?

Con Franco éramos más jóvenes. Es lo mejor que tenía Paca la Culona.


----------



## Hamazo (7 Jun 2022)

Macarena a conseguido en un debate que se evite hablar de feminismo. Los ha dejado rotos por completo. Lo han esquivado todos los demás. Es más, Macarena ha sido la única que ha mencionado también a los gays. 

Que se vayan preparando los progres.


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Ahora en el posdebate los tertulianos se están encargando de machacar a Vox. Lo que no saben es que las críticas de esa chusma progre dan votos aa Vox.

Qué asco de Radiotelevisión Espantosa.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (7 Jun 2022)

Que alguien me explique lo de Wordperfect gracias


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Que alguien me explique lo de Wordperfect gracias



Juan Espadas: las absurdas respuestas de su mujer, Carmen Ibanco, en la comisión sobre su enchufe (okdiario.com) 

A mandar.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> En un momento dado se ha nombrado la corrupción y la realización ha enfocado a Olona sin venir a cuento, para asociarla con esa palabra. Y esto pasa en una televisión pagada con mis impuestos.



Pero en un medio controlado por la P$OE y hablando de Andalucía, qué esperabas?


----------



## un mundo feliz (7 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> También tendrá que ver las altas expectativas que personalmente tenía con ella machacando al resto, pero lo siento, no he visto que lo haya hecho, es más, creo que se ha perjudicado al ser tan tajante y reiterativa con respecto a ciertas ideologías que los marcan como los malos malísimos de ultraderecha, le falta algo que los otros sí que tienen, sobre todo los de izmierdas, DEMAGOGIA, mi Maca debería trabajar en su uso, porque a pesar de ser un concepto negativo por manipulador y falsario, se hace indispensable en una campaña electoral, no olvidemos que tipo de votantes tenemos en nuestro desgraciado país, que no son Einstein precisamente. Hay que ser un poquito más prácticos.



Yo es que creo que estos debates son vistos pir los telecreyentes como un partido de fútbol. Cada hincha con su equipo, no para ver goles, para ver si su candidato humilla al contrario. Cambiar el voto es el fruto de años , no de un debate televisado. Es mi opinión


----------



## Javito68 (7 Jun 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Ya tenemos una edad, eh?
> 
> Con Franco éramos más jóvenes. Es lo mejor que tenía Paca la Culona.



Eso era por el año 90 igual que el wordperfect, drawperfect. Donde para manejar un ordenador habia que escribir, y no ver dibujitos…


----------



## Antiglobalismo (7 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> En un momento dado se ha nombrado la corrupción y la realización ha enfocado a Olona sin venir a cuento, para asociarla con esa palabra. Y esto pasa en una televisión pagada con mis impuestos.



Es cierto. Yo también he apreciado eso, en el momento que el piel de pasa ese de ciudadanos hablaba de ello y ha mencionado una conversación de Olona y el realizador le ha faltado tiempo para aprovechar y enfocarla. 

TVE es basura y la otra que la Charo cebada del partido ese satélite de podemos que ha mencionado que era esencial otra. Las dos deberían ser clausuradas, pero de poner decenas de candados en su puerta que si no pasa como canal nou que tienen arrebatos de abrirlas de nuevo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Olona flojisima, casi irreconocible.
> 
> Oportunidad de oro pérdida para inculpar al PSOE del 11M, de la muerte de Marta del Castillo y del Expediente Royuela.
> 
> Sería el jaque mate definitivo a la izquierda española terrorista, criminal y asesina.



Mucha tela que cortar ahí... el votante medio no lo hubiese entendido, a excepción de lo de Marta del Castillo, y sus asesinos protegidos de la P$OE, sí que podría haberse recordado, aunque es algo delicado.

La izmierda tiene perdidas las elecciones, no hace falta poner toda la carne en el asador.


----------



## Javito68 (7 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Es cierto. Yo también he apreciado eso, en el momento que el piel de pasa ese de ciudadanos hablaba de ello y ha mencionado una conversación de Olona y el realizador le ha faltado tiempo para aprovechar y enfocarla.
> 
> TVE es basura y la otra que la Charo cebada del partido ese satélite de podemos que ha mencionado que era esencial otra. Las dos deberían ser clausuradas, pero de poner decenas de candados en su puerta que si no pasa como canal nou que tienen arrebatos de abrirlas de nuevo.



Demoler las instalaciones como antonio viruelo hace con las térmicas de carbon.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Jun 2022)

Me ha dado la impresión que Macarena ha salido enfadada. Alguna jugarreta le han gastado me parece a mi. A ver si nos enteramos en los próximos días.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Bueno, y la musa del foro.., qué propuestas tiene para defender a LA CLASE OBRERA?
> Va a construir más viviendas, atacar los pisos vacíos? Va a subir las inspecciónes de trabajo?
> 
> Aparte de hiperventilar a los niñosrrrrrrata y los cuñaos.




echar a los ilegales, te parecerá poco


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Me ha dado la impresión que Macarena ha salido enfadada. Alguna jugarreta le han gastado me parece a mi. A ver si nos enteramos en los próximos días.




Si eso creo yo también, porque de lo contrario se habria parao a hablar en la salida


----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Me ha dado la impresión que Macarena ha salido enfadada. Alguna jugarreta le han gastado me parece a mi. A ver si nos enteramos en los próximos días.



Parecía un doble, no es la Macarena que todos conocemos.


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Que alguien me explique lo de Wordperfect gracias



Perdona la corrección, pero es lo del Guorperfe.


----------



## Vanatico (7 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Me ha dado la impresión que Macarena ha salido enfadada. Alguna jugarreta le han gastado me parece a mi. A ver si nos enteramos en los próximos días.



El protagonismo de Marin y salvarse de su hecatombe ha sido a costa de Olona.


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Jun 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> echar a los ilegales, te parecerá poco



Y a los Cayetanos, tb?


----------



## Polonia Viva (7 Jun 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Yo es que creo que estos debates son vistos pir los telecreyentes como un partido de fútbol. Cada hincha con su equipo, no para ver goles, para ver si su candidato humilla al contrario. *Cambiar el voto es el fruto de años , no de un debate televisado. Es mi opinión*



Ojalá fuera así. Pero si se hacen debates y campañas electorales es porque da votos lamentablemente. El votante medio no se acuerda de lo que ha pasado hace más de 3 meses


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

El puñetero Marín sigue inventándose lo que ha dicho Olona.

Queda poco para perder de vista a este payaso.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Parecía un doble, no es la Macarena que todos conocemos.



A ver por suerte o por desgracia es un fenómeno muy conocido. Conforme se está más cerca de la cumbre más responsabilidad y más riesgo por tanto.

Le pasa a todos los candidatos a asaltar el poder. Que bajan su perfil y no buscan tanto llamar la atención. Porque ahora no se trata de te conozcan sino de que no te teman. El problema de VOX actualmente es que puede ganar. Y eso es mucho peso y mucho lastre. 

Repito que hoy era totalmente previsible que Olona diese un perfil bajo porque con los suyos ya cuenta y se trata de rascarle votos al PP e incluso otros partidos. Por tanto debe alejarse de una imagen estridente que pueda asustar a los que aún se mueven entre dos aguas.

Cuidado que no digo que coincida con esta estrategia, solo menciono lo que dice la ortodoxia. Y explico lo que posiblemente ha pasado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Jun 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> El protagonismo de Marin y salvarse de su hecatombe ha sido a costa de Olona.



Bueno ha estado muy agresivo y eso como en los combates de boxeo siempre es un punto a favor, pero en realidad a parte de reivindicarse ¿Qué ha conseguido? Votos de voxeros, no creo, de peperos tampoco, igual alguno del PSOE, pero claro los que aún votan sociata saben que pactaría de nuevo con el PP. Así que al final al margen de que se haya quedado a gusto, solo ha sido eso, un desahogo.


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Olona lo nombra a partir del segundo 44 ó 45 del siguiente vídeo:

(4) TODAS las INTERVENCIONES de OLONA (VOX) en el DEBATE de ANDALUCÍA (OLONA CONTRA TODOS) - YouTube


----------



## El DesPromotor (7 Jun 2022)

_"Sus insultos son galones en mi pecho"_


Esa ha sido la frase de la noche.


----------



## Captain Julius (7 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Y a los Cayetanos, tb?



Los Cayetanos son nuestros niños!


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Grandísimo Javier Negre dándole caña al del Guorperfe.


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Jun 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Yo no quiero votar a un político que me mienta.



Yo no hablo de mentir literalmente, yo hablo de ser inteligente a la hora de expresar tus motivaciones para gobernar, además, ¿qué político no miente?


----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Jun 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> _"Sus insultos son galones en mi pecho"_
> 
> 
> Esa ha sido la frase de la noche.



Y después de decirlo se baja la camisa y enseña las tetas en directo a toda España, mayoría absoluta de VOX


----------



## CommiePig (7 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Y después de decirlo se baja la camisa y enseña las tetas en directo a toda España, mayoría absoluta de VOX



Macarena no necesita enseñar su cuerpo, tiene inteligencia, convicción y buenos ovarios para brillar


----------



## Vanatico (7 Jun 2022)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> _"Sus insultos son galones en mi pecho"_
> 
> 
> Esa ha sido la frase de la noche.



+ "Cuando lleguemos a San Telmo vamos a cerrar todos los chiringuitos"


----------



## Vanatico (7 Jun 2022)

Ha dicho el lechero que hay un 30% de indecisos,queda mucha campaña.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Jajajajajaja. Grandiosa.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Jun 2022)

Lógico, VOX le ha hecho de parapeto y él se ha podido dedicar a impostar la imagen del equilibrio, la moderación o la equidistancia.

Pero la realidad es que en las circunstancias actuales eso puede ser contraproducente. Porque la gente está muy quemada y no quieren oir a alguien que le diga que todo va bien, que hay que tener esperanza y tal. Igual lo que prefiere es alguien que les diga hay que cambiar todo esto de una vez y meterle mano de una vez a ciertos problemas, no templar gaitas.


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Soy de los que piensa que los debates no hacen ganar elecciones, quizás puedan hacer que las pierdas, especialmente si no sales en ellos.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (7 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> El puñetero Marín sigue inventándose lo que ha dicho Olona.
> 
> Queda poco para perder de vista a este payaso.



El piel de pasa continuamente falseando lo que decía Olona pero vamos teniendo en cuenta que los de ciudadanos no saben ni lo que dicen ellos y van cambiando de opinión según el día se entiende.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Jun 2022)

¿Quién crees que es el ganador del primer debate de las elecciones en Andalucía?


Según las encuestas electorales, el PP mejoraría su resultado respecto a 2018



sevilla.abc.es


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> Macarena no necesita enseñar su cuerpo, tiene inteligencia, convicción y buenos ovarios para brillar



Pero si lo enseña, tampoco nos vamos a enfadar.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Prophet (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYA OOOOOOOOSTIA!!!!!!!!!!! CON EL LIBRO DE TEXTO Y LOS CAZADORES





Decipher dijo:


> Cazadores fascistas




​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

La izmierda nunca baja impuestos. Según ellos hay que pagar un huevo de impuestos para dedicarlo a cosas sociales.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Ya era hora que un partido se enfrentara al NWO y al resto de basura política.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

Falta mucho para eso. La izmierda controla los medios y sigue habiendo muchos borregos adoctrinados. Eso no se cambia de la noche a la mañana. Vox seguirá subiendo pero lentamente.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Y después de decirlo se baja la camisa y enseña las tetas en directo a toda España, mayoría absoluta de VOX



Somos tíos, no podemos evitarlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Jun 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Trabajadoreh y trabajadorah. Razista.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Guaguei (7 Jun 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>





Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> No importa, estará asesorado por su señora:


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Jun 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> + "Cuando lleguemos a San Telmo vamos a cerrar todos los chiringuitos"



menos los de los toros y los curas, esos no.


----------



## PORRON (7 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> menos los de los toros y los curas, esos no.



VIVAN LOS TOROS. ROJO PODRIDO HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


>



ESos andaluces que se jodan, si hubiesen sido listos se hubiesen casado con el señor Espadas.


----------



## rosales (7 Jun 2022)

Critikalspanish dijo:


> La reventaba a patadas en la boca a la de Mih niñoh



Esa guarra se permitió el "momentazo" de llamar "racista" a Macarena Olona, no sé si os disteis cuenta, cuando ésta hizo una semejanza entre la emigración de los jóvenes andaluces en la actualidad y la emigración andaluza de los años '50. Lo que pasa es que el moderador, lacayo del Régimen, estuvo listo y la calló inmediatamente. Me hubiera gustado que se hubiera liado ahí parda.


----------



## rosales (7 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> El puñetero Marín sigue inventándose lo que ha dicho Olona.
> 
> Queda poco para perder de vista a este payaso.



En el segundo debate, ella debería tomar nota de lo que él le espetó ayer: "Es Vd. abogada del Estado, abogada del Estado [...]", y responderle "Es Vd. relojero. Relojero. ¿Sabe Vd. algo de la administración de Justicia, de la que ha sido y es todavía un infame consejero? [...]" (con datos, claro). Y lo deja más borracho de lo que ya parece.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (7 Jun 2022)

Hay que ser subnormal para tragarse el circo del R78. No me hace falta verlo para saber que ninguno ha dicho nada de los pases nazis, encierros ilegales, horarios, coacciones para "vacunarse", ni de que Andalucía fuese la taifa con más restricciones tras Galicia.
NI olvido ni perdón!!


TODOS SON UNOS HIJOS DE PUTA PLANDEMISTAS FOLLA AGENDAS 2030


----------



## El Exterminador (7 Jun 2022)

Debate entre una troska, un progre socialdemocrata, un progre conservador y una rancia liberal....todo en orden, no perdí mi tiempo viendo esa mierda


----------



## todoayen (7 Jun 2022)

Pues una vez tuve que ir a pagar una cosa del ayuntamiento y el programa que usaban estaba en ms dos. No hará ni tres años.
En una capital andaluza.


----------



## Camaro SS (7 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Parecía un doble, no es la Macarena que todos conocemos.



Macarena tenia 15 minutos en la tele, por fin, para hablar sin que la interrumpieran, y es lo que ha hecho. Un debate de tantos temas a 6 y en solo hora y pico es directamente un absurdo.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Jun 2022)

Se ha oido claramente durante una intervencion que Macarena Olona se ha tirado un pedo.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (7 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Se ha oido claramente durante una intervencion que Macarena Olona se ha tirado un pedo.



Si, en tu cara.


----------



## sintripulacion (7 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que Olona para el próximo debate NO debe dejar que la llamen extrema derecha sin dar un zasca para la Eternidad.
Y hay muchas formas de darlo.


----------



## Alf_ET (7 Jun 2022)

Objetivamente ¿qué propuestas del programa de Vox presentó Olona? Ninguna.
Sanidad, educación, empleo, presupuesto... El discurso ideológico está muy bien para los mítines pero en un debate tienes que presentar propuestas concretas si quieres que la gente te vea como candidata a gobernar.

En el próximo que se deje de ideología, ya la conocemos de sobra. Que hable un poco de gestión.


----------



## Alf_ET (7 Jun 2022)

Si no dices claramente que la del worperfe es la mujer de Espadas eso no vale para nada. El 90% de la gente no sabe de qué hablaba.




luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Me ha dado la impresión que Macarena ha salido enfadada. Alguna jugarreta le han gastado me parece a mi. A ver si nos enteramos en los próximos días.



Normal. Ha picado en la trampa de Marín y dos veces se ha quedado sin tiempo para responder a los ataques de Espadas y Bonilla. No ha gestionado bien los tiempos.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

Terminó el Debate RTVE, empieza la MANIPULACIÓN.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Jun 2022)

¿Quién crees que ha ganado el primer debate de la campaña electoral de Andalucía 2022?


Esta noche se ha celebrado el primer debate electoral entre los candidatos a la presidencia de la Junta de Andalucía para las elecciones del próximo 19 de julio. Los seis han desgranado sus propuestas económicas, sociales, judiciales y políticas para la c




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Prophet (7 Jun 2022)

Después lo termino de veyer (sólo he visto hasta el primer bloque de economía) pero si yo hubiera sido el candidato de Vox esta hubiera sido mi estrategia:

1) No dejar hablar a Juan Espadas. Minarle tanto la moral que tenga miedo de hablar pero sin consumir tiempo buscando el zasca y las frases cortas. Por ejemplo, dice al principio del debate que con el último gobierno socialista el PIB de Andalucía subió un 12% con decirle que las putas y la coca no computan en el PIB lo dejas por los suelos. Cada vez que hable Espadas decirle que los servicios públicos estarían mejor si su partido no hubiera robado 600 y pico millones de euros y así constantemente. 

Incluso puedes echarle un capote al Boñiga cuando empieza a hablar de que sólo ha bajado los impuestos a los ricos con decirle no como el PSOE que se ve que la gasofa es de ricos, la luz de millonarios y las mascarillas de aristócratas. Sólo con recordarle que los socialistas se negaron a bajar los impuestos de las mascarillas inventándose que no les dejaban desde Europa nuevo knock out. 

2) A la de nuestros niñes la dejas por los suelos cada vez que hable de políticas verdes diciéndole que la gasofa está a 2 pavos y medio que si los andaluces quieren verla a 5 pavos que voten izmierda. 

3) Al Boñiga cuando hable de gestión de la pandemia lo puedes destrozar diciéndole que cómo puede presumir de gestión cuando en Andalucía ha sido más fácil ocupar una vivienda que tomarse una caña en una terraza. Que no le han aprobado los presupuestos porque sigen dando sanidad gratuita a la moronegrada ilegal y que no han cumplido los acuerdos que firmaron en la investidura. Además que se podría gestionar mejor si no hubieran rescatado a los sindicatos de las mariscadas. 

4) A cuidagramos y a la de morado con decirles que no sabías que los muertos hablaban les derroyes el nvcleo a pelo y les dejas el alma preñada. 

Yo si fuera a un debate me dejaría de lenguaje político y hablaría en lenguaje coloquial para que me entienda hasta la jubilada del cuarto con Alzheimer y hablando de problemas reales qie todo el mundo viva o sienta y dejarme de datos y numeritos que la mayoría de población ni siquiera tiene la capacidad de abstraerse a comprender. 

Taluec.


----------



## Mol34 (7 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> menos los de los toros y los curas, esos no.



Todo lo que se mantenga por sí mismo, bienvenido sea. Subvenciones cero. ¿Lo captas?. Y lo que no se pueda mantener sin subvenciones, que desaparezca.


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Gran comentario el suyo.
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. De hecho hoy ya corren los vídeos por Youtube, como la pólvora.
Además, como ya he comentado por ahí arriba, a Vox del debate lo único que le interesaba es lanzar sus mensajes ideológicos y programáticos, que llegaran a gente a la que normalmente no les llega por otros medios. 

Olona no fue allí a debatir, sino a colocar el producto. Y eso lo hizo bien. 

@calopez por favor quita la publicidad de encima del botón de responder. El foro es insufrible.


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Objetivamente ¿qué propuestas del programa de Vox presentó Olona? Ninguna.
> Sanidad, educación, empleo, presupuesto... El discurso ideológico está muy bien para los mítines pero en un debate tienes que presentar propuestas concretas si quieres que la gente te vea como candidata a gobernar.
> 
> En el próximo que se deje de ideología, ya la conocemos de sobra. Que hable un poco de gestión.



De hecho presentó propuestas de muchísimo más calado y profundidad que todos los demás.

Explicó cómo iba a liberar miles de millones de gasto superfluo. Y además, explicó que el programa de Vox es para toda la nación, sin regionalismos paletos.

En realidad, fue la única que dijo algo serio, factible y sensato.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Decipher (7 Jun 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Después lo termino de veyer (sólo he visto hasta el primer bloque de economía) pero si yo hubiera sido el candidato de Vox esta hubiera sido mi estrategia:
> 
> 1) No dejar hablar a Juan Espadas. Minarle tanto la moral que tenga miedo de hablar pero sin consumir tiempo buscando el zasca y las frases cortas. Por ejemplo, dice al principio del debate que con el último gobierno socialista el PIB de Andalucía subió un 12% con decirle que las putas y la coca no computan en el PIB lo dejas por los suelos. Cada vez que hable Espadas decirle que los servicios públicos estarían mejor si su partido no hubiera robado 600 y pico millones de euros y así constantemente.
> 
> ...



Las putas y la coca si se computan en el PIB amigo, se cambió como se calculaba el PIB en Europa tras la crisis de 2008 incluyendo el tráfico de drogas y la prostitución que se calculó a ojo en un 10%. Nuestras cifras de PIB están trampeadas desde entonces. ¿Como te quedas?


----------



## Ritalapollera (7 Jun 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Objetivamente ¿qué propuestas del programa de Vox presentó Olona? Ninguna.
> Sanidad, educación, empleo, presupuesto... El discurso ideológico está muy bien para los mítines pero en un debate tienes que presentar propuestas concretas si quieres que la gente te vea como candidata a gobernar.
> 
> En el próximo que se deje de ideología, ya la conocemos de sobra. Que hable un poco de gestión.



Propuestas???? A mí qué cojones me importa la gestión económica si no existe la puta libertad!!!

Lo primero es recuperar la puta libertad y seguridad. El resto me importa 3 cojones.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (7 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> ¿Quién crees que ha ganado el primer debate de la campaña electoral de Andalucía 2022?
> 
> 
> Esta noche se ha celebrado el primer debate electoral entre los candidatos a la presidencia de la Junta de Andalucía para las elecciones del próximo 19 de julio. Los seis han desgranado sus propuestas económicas, sociales, judiciales y políticas para la c
> ...



Va ganando Olona hasta en 20mierdas 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Noega (7 Jun 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> La bajada de impuestos ha de ser en el tramo autonómico de la renta intentando ayudar proporcionalmente más a los que menos ganan, no en eliminar el impuesto de sucesiones cuando ya los que heredan menos de 1 millón de euros están exentos.
> Los asesores económicos de Olona deben corregir el rumbo de las medidas.



eso es en familiares de primer grado , no asi entre hermanos o tio - sobrino , en que las herencias se convierten muchas veces en un drama familiar en lo economico....


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> ¿Quién crees que ha ganado el primer debate de la campaña electoral de Andalucía 2022?
> 
> 
> Esta noche se ha celebrado el primer debate electoral entre los candidatos a la presidencia de la Junta de Andalucía para las elecciones del próximo 19 de julio. Los seis han desgranado sus propuestas económicas, sociales, judiciales y políticas para la c
> ...




Si en un periodico de izquierdas ponen tan arriba a Olona, es que esta ha ganado el debate. Cuando es un periodico de gente del Psoe.


----------



## rosales (7 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Se ha oido claramente durante una intervencion que Macarena Olona se ha tirado un pedo.



Cada vez que la de "mih niñoh" o el relojero abrían la boca, eso ya eran insoportables pedos.


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2022)

PPSOE son la banda del NWOperfect.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Jun 2022)

rosales dijo:


> Cada vez que la de "mih niñoh" o el relojero abrían la boca, eso ya eran insoportables pedos.



Ahi es cuando mas flatulenta se ponia Zorrona. Va de gandaluza pero lo unico que consigue es dar pena.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Jun 2022)

He puesto en el primer mensaje el resultado de varias encuestas


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## rosales (7 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ahi es cuando mas flatulenta se ponia Zorrona. Va de gandaluza pero lo unico que consigue es dar pena.



Pues no la veas, no la votes. Ilustres traidores como Rub-Al-Qaeba también se las daban de gaditanos (por poner el primer rojo de mierda que se me ocurre), y seguro que se te caían las bragas al votarlo o votar a esa panda de delincuentes de la que formaba parte.

vOx, orgullosamente.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> He puesto en el primer mensaje el resultado de varias encuestas




​


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Teresa Rodriguez es una choni gorda de cuidado.



Dicho por ella misma


----------

